# Safe temps reminder.



## Rings Я Us (Oct 8, 2017)

http://www.stopfoodborneillness.org/awareness/safe-cooking-temperatures-2/


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 8, 2017)

Many good tips and things to know by clicking this link above.  Good info!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2017)

I understand the food safety charts, but eggs until the yolk is firm.
I have grits & runny eggs almost every morning, been doing that most of my life.
I know I'm taking a chance according to the food charts, but I'm not giving up my runny eggs over my grits!

Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 8, 2017)

smokinal said:


> I understand the food safety charts, but eggs until the yolk is firm.
> I have grits & runny eggs almost every morning, been doing that most of my life.
> I know I'm taking a chance according to the food charts, but I'm not giving up my runny eggs over my grits!
> 
> Al



Over easy is my fave too! soft boiled is good runny.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 8, 2017)

Don't sweat the eggs. Those temps were written for restaurants where a case of 30 dozen eggs sits on a table next to the stove in a 100 degree kitchen all day in easy reach. Store bought eggs that are kept refrigerated are generally safe and even if infected there is no growth to dangerous numbers kept cold.


----------



## SmokinRuss (Oct 8, 2017)

All my meats that I pan fry or smoke/grill must be 165 or higher. Even when ordering any kind of meat I always respond well-done when they ask how I want it cooked. I dont like bloody meat it's a turn off for me.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 8, 2017)

Too each his own. Mom was a well done lady, dad ate steak with a barely red interior, IT of 115. All commercially processed meat is bled out so those Red Juices coming from rare meat is Not Blood with Hemoglobin, it's Myoglobin, a protein that holds oxygen in cells, dissolved in water. When we met my wife wanted well done as that was the way her mom cooked all meat. After a few great meals eating " juicy " meat, Bev got used to med/rare and demands it now. She is even eating Pink Pork...JJ


----------



## SmokinRuss (Oct 9, 2017)

So when its said the meat has to rest for the juices back into the meat I assume its this myoglobin that they are actually talking about??


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

chef jimmyj said:


> Too each his own. Mom was a well done lady, dad ate steak with a barely red interior, IT of 115. All commercially processed meat is bled out so those Red Juices coming from rare meat is Not Blood with Hemoglobin, it's Myoglobin, a protein that holds oxygen in cells, dissolved in water. When we met my wife wanted well done as that was the way her mom cooked all meat. After a few great meals eating " juicy " meat, Bev got used to med/rare and demands it now. She is even eating Pink Pork...JJ



Chef you just ruined my memories of juicy bread. 

Chris


----------

